# AutoCAD Architecture 2012



## هانى عصمت (16 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## هانى عصمت (16 أبريل 2011)

:: روابط التحميل ::
على سيرفر الميديافير
تسعة أجزاء بحجم 200 م.ب لكل جزء عدا الاخير 108 م.ب















































:: تحميل الكيجين والسيريال ::













:: ملاحظة ::
هذه النسخة تدعم انظمة التشغيل 64بت و 32بت
حيث يتم تثبيت تلقائياً حسب اصدار الويندوز لديك
وهذه ميزة في هذا الاصدار 









:: ملحقات ::
















 ما الجديد في الاتوكاد 2012 ؟ 













 ? What's New in AutoCAD 2012 

























:: وللتعرف على الفروقات الشاسعة بين خصائص ومميزات الاصدارات من 2009 وحتى 2012 ::







:: اتطلع على ملف PDF ::














​


----------



## هندسهللكل (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب ..ولكن تقابلنى مشكله انه لايدعم 32 بت .. فقط 64 بت ..ارجوا الايفاده لو هناك حل وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## هانى عصمت (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكم هل يمكن تنصيبه على ويندوز اكس بى؟


----------



## هانى عصمت (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## مى محمود الديب (18 أبريل 2011)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررر وجزاك الله الف خير *


----------



## هانى عصمت (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## مها محمد محمد (19 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا على المجهود الطيب ..ولكن تقابلنى مشكله انه لايدعم 32 بت .. فقط 64 بت ..ارجوا الايفاده لو هناك حل وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## هانى عصمت (19 أبريل 2011)

:: روابط التحميل ::






على سيرفر الميديافير
تسعة أجزاء بحجم 200 م.ب لكل جزء عدا الاخير 108 م.ب







































































على سيرفر الميديافير
تسعة أجزاء بحجم 200 م.ب لكل جزء عدا الاخير 2 م.ب فقط 














































:: تحميل الكيجين والسيريال ::
للنسختين 64 بت و 32 بت


----------



## enghesham (17 مايو 2011)

الف شكر اخي علي هذا البرنامج العظيم ، لكن بعد التسطيب يشير الي انة امبيريكال .... هل من طريقة لتحويلة الي النظام المتري ، و جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## جيسوين (17 مايو 2011)

*thanks*

hi how are you


----------



## هانى عصمت (17 مايو 2011)

*عد الى الامر units ليتم تغيير هذا البلوك الى ملم بدلا من انش
لكن اسماء بعض العناصر قد تبقى بحالة اسمها اي مثلا الجدار سيبقى اسمه basic wall 2.5 inch ولن يتغير الاسم
الذي سيتغير هو وحدة القياس التي يتم قياس العناصر بواسطتها
ولديك حلان اما اعادة تنزيل المكتبة حيث اسم العناصر ووحدة القياس هو ملم
او تغيير القياس حسب ما سبق والقيام بعملية تغيير اسم العناصر rename حسب ما تراه مناسبا ​*


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (18 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا جزاك الله خيرا جارى التحميل


----------



## هانى عصمت (18 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## جلال ابدون (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## حامد الفلوجي (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ولكن البرنامج يستغرق وقتا طويلا اثناء بدء التشغيل هل يتطلب مواصفات عالية


----------



## هانى عصمت (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## eng-anas-bashabshe (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع...جزاك الله خير


----------



## هانى عصمت (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## beginner engineer (3 يونيو 2011)

thnxx


----------



## هانى عصمت (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Daghistani (20 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا البرنامج

واجهتني مشكله عند التنصيب وهي عدم وجود بعض الصور اللتي يحتاجها البرنامج للتنصيب منها على سبيل المثال 

tooltip_FwAnnotationAnnotationPlaneCmd.png

tooltip_FwConstructionAngularWorkPlaneCmd.png

tooltip_FWConstructionCylindricalFaceWorkAxisCmd.png

وهي اللتي يجب ان تكون موجوده ضمن المسار التالي 

C:\Temp\AutoCAD Architecture 2012 32bit .ARCHI\x86\en-US\InventorFusion\ProgFiles\Autodesk\Inventor Fusion 2012\en-US\Configuration\ToolTips\Images

وقد بحثت كثيرا عنها في الانترنت ولكني وجدت صعوبه في الحصول عليها

وقد حاولت بعد ذلك ان التف على هذه المشكله بان اضع صور مختلفه مع تغيير الاسم الى اسم الملف المطلوب

الا اني اكتشفت ان هناك العديد من الملفات المفقوده وهذا يعني صعوبة هذا الحل 

فاذا تكرمت علي انت او احد الاخوه ممن قام بتنصيب البرنامج بعمل نسخ لملف الصور الموضح في المسار السابق واعطائه لي فاني اكون من الشاكرين 

وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng-waheed (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخي العزيز جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
نسخة ال64 بيت تم تحميلها كاملة عدا الجزء الخامس فهو محذوف برجاء المساعدة للضرورة القصوى
مع كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## تمهل في وداعي (3 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير

وبالمناسبة النسخة 64 

الرابط الخامس لا يعمل ارجو تعديله وشكرا


----------



## tanyaaladol (3 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmedibrahim1967 (4 يوليو 2011)

*المكتبة الشاملة للمهندس المدنى لعام 2012*

*المكتبة الشاملة للمهندس المدنى لعام 2012

الاوتوكاد

الساب 2000

الاستاد برو

البريمافيرا

الايتابس

السيف

البروكن

تصميم العناصر الانشائية

تصميم الخزانات

تصميم شبكة المياة

تصميم شبكة الصرف الصحى

السكك الحديدية

الطرق و المطارات

الاستيل

أعمال الرى

ادارة المشاريع

ادارة الموقع

الشدات الخشبية

الشدات المعدنية

الحدادة

الخرسانة العادية

الخرسانة المسلحة

المبانى

البياض

الاعمال الصحية

الاعمال الكهربية

الحديد المشغول

كلادنج الالومنيوم

الاسقف المعلقة

الاسقف الجبسية

الخرسانة سابقة التجهيز

الخرسانة الرغوية

الدهانات

أعمال التكسيات

تشطيب الارضيات

أعمال الرخام

نجارة الابواب و الشبابيك

الترميم و التدعيم

مشاريع التخرج

حمامات السباحة

بلاط الانترلوك

القرميد

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/rdptElv2/_online.html

​*


----------



## prof.soma (8 يوليو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على اللينكات

جاري التحميل​


----------



## اوبي123 (8 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
نتمنى اعادة رفع الجزء الخامس لانه محذوف من الميديافير


----------



## ياسر حجاج (8 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووور أخى 
وجارى التحميل


----------



## sherif_shekoo (8 يوليو 2011)

الجزء الخامس نسخه 64 بت لاتعمل ارجو رفعها مرة اخرء ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mega20042004 (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود و لكن الجزء الخامس لل64 لا يعمل يعطي رسالة 
*File Removed for Violation. *


----------



## sniper_01 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*thanks*

الاخ الغالى : هانى عصمت 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير
وارجوا منك خدمة صغيرة الرابط رقم 5 ورقم 9 محذوف للنسخة 64
فضلا وليس امرا
برجاء اعادة رفعه
​



هانى عصمت قال:


> ​


----------



## eng_batool (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن ترفعوا الجزء الخامس مرة اخري


----------



## hz_sheta (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن الجزء الخامس و التاسع لو سمحت


----------



## safa ahmad (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*اوتكاد*

*:63:AutoCAD 2000 (2D )**[FONT=&quot]ملخصات في[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الباب الأول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1-1 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ماهو [/FONT]**AutoCAD**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]هو اختصار لـ ([/FONT]Automatic Computer Aided Drawing[FONT=&quot]) أو الرسم بمساعدة الحاسوب. وهو برنامج تم تهيأته للتعامل مع جميع امكانيات الرسم الثنائي والثلاثي الأبعاد، وهو ذو امكانية تقنية عالية تزداد بصورة أفضل مع كل اصدار[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] جديد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وآخرها هو [/FONT]AutoCAD 2005[FONT=&quot] حتي تاريخ كتابة هذه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]السطور. كيفية تحميل برنامج اوتوكاد علي الحاسوب ؟ [/FONT]How to install AutoCAD ?[FONT=&quot].* هنا سيتم التعامل مع *[/FONT]*AutoCAD 2000**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]* يجب ان تكون لديك اسطوانة [/FONT]CD[FONT=&quot] تحتوي علي هذه الاصدارة، ويجب التأكد من وجود [/FONT]Serial Number[FONT=&quot] و[/FONT]Cd key[FONT=&quot] علي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]غلاف هذه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الاسطوانة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*يجب ان تكون ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ذ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اكرة العشوائية [/FONT]RAM[FONT=&quot] لجهاز حاسوبك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] علي الأقل [/FONT]64MB[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]2-1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] خطوات تحميل البرنامج:[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]1/ ضع الاسطوانة [/FONT] CD[FONT=&quot]في مشغل الاسطوان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ت في جهاز الحاسوب[/FONT]CD Driver[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ /2[FONT=&quot] ستفتح الاسطوانة تلقائيا (والا اذهب الي [/FONT]my computer[FONT=&quot] )، اذا كان بالاسطوانة عدة اصدارات اختر [/FONT]AutoCAD 2000[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3/ سوف تجد ملفات الاوتوكاد الرئيسية ومن ضمنها ملف علي شكل نوته أسمه [/FONT]Serial Number[FONT=&quot] قم بنقل الأرقام منه في ورقة خارجية (هذا ان لم تكن الارقام مكتوبة علي غلاف الاسطوانة).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4/ هنالك ملف علي شكل كمبيوتر أسمه [/FONT]Setup[FONT=&quot] اضغط عليه بالماوس مرتين [/FONT]Double Click[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5/ سوف يبدأ الاوتوكاد في فحص الجهاز وصلاحيته وكذلك اذا كان هنالك اوتوكاد آخر محمل علي الجهاز من قبل وفي هذه الحالة سيسأل البرنامج المستخدم بثلاثة خيارات هي: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]* هل تريد ازالة الاوتوكاد [/FONT]Remove[FONT=&quot] * هل تريد اضافة ملفات مفقودة للاوتوكاد الموجود من قبل [/FONT]Add[FONT=&quot] * هل تريد اعادة تحميل الاوتوكاد من جديد [/FONT]Reinstall[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هنا سنفترض ان هذه أول نسخة للاوتوكاد علي الجهاز... اذن[/FONT]​ Next>[FONT=&quot] اضغط علي [/FONT]Welcome[FONT=&quot] وهي رسالة ترحيب [/FONT]AutoCAD 2000[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]6[/FONT][FONT=&quot]/سوف تظهررسالة زرقاء[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] في اسفل الشاشة.[/FONT]​ Software License Agreement[FONT=&quot]7/ سوف تظهر رسالة الموافقة علي شروط الشركةالمنتجة للاوتوكاد [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]Next>[FONT=&quot] ثم [/FONT] I Accept[FONT=&quot]اضغط [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]قم بكتابتها بشكل دقيق(راجع الخطوة3)[/FONT] Serial Number[FONT=&quot]8/ سوف تظهرنافذة أرقام المنتج أوتوكاد[/FONT]​ Serial Number [FONT=&quot]مثلا:- [/FONT]​






[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## انور الاستشاري (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عمل ممتاز وفقك الله :: شكرا جزيلا لك
لي عندك طلب :: توجد برامج تفيد كل المهندسين من انتاج شركة اوتوديسك وهي ::
robot 2010 <<<< concrete building structrue 2010<<<<< revit 2010
ممكن توفرها لنا و نكون لك مشكورين و على رابط الميديا فاير


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا رابط للنسخه 64 بت من اوتوديسك مباشرة 

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servle...5&language=English&version=64-bit&scid=352089


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

قم بتحميلها ثم قم بعمل activation لها بواسطة الكيجن الموجود فى اول الموضوع


----------



## FELFIL (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود بديع

،

برجاء مراجعة روابط الجزء الخامس والتاسع

مع الشكر


----------



## lole2020 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## WAMI XXX (21 نوفمبر 2011)

​*الملف ده ناقص من برنامج AutoCAD Architecture 2012
aca.cui  
الملف ده مش لقيه و مش نافع البرنامج يشتغل من غيره
يا ريت لو كان عند حد يرفعه دور عليه فى البرنامج او فى بارتشن النسخة بعمل serch حجمه صغير حوالى 250 كيلو 
او لو فيه طريقة للحصول عليه يقولها 
هام جدا
و شكرا*


----------



## wagih khalid (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ه المجهود الرائع​


----------



## barigc (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## safa ahmad (25 نوفمبر 2011)

عمل ممتاز وفقك الله : شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## engmsadeq (17 يناير 2012)

نفس مشكلة الملفات الناقصه فى البرنامج نسخة 32 بيت
رجاء الافادة


----------



## muhammed marzouk (7 أبريل 2012)

اخى جربت انزل الروابط للنسخة التى تعمل على 32/64 بت لكن هناك منها روابط غير صالحة (ايضا النسخة الاخرى 64 بت ) كذلك.لذلك قمت بتحمبل النشخة الاخير 32 بت لكى تعمل على النسختين وقمت بتنصيبها على نسخة 64 بت لم تعمل واخبرنى انى يجب ان اختار نسخة 64 بي installer علما بانى للاحظت ثناء extract انها نسخة للنواتين فما العمل علما بأنى ارهقت من كثرة تحميل الروابط ولا اريد ان احمل نسخ اخرى ا


----------



## ابو رجب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله*


----------



## ابو رجب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله*


----------



## محمدهاردوير (11 مارس 2014)

مشكور جدا و انا مقدر تعبك جدا فى الرفع الملفات ده حجمها كبير جدا بس بصراحة قلقان فى ردود بتقول ان فى ملفات نقصة و انا النت عندى بطئ و عشان احمل النسخة ال32 هتاخد معايه منغير مباله اسبوع و خايف بعد متعب و الانتظار تطلع فى الاخر البرنامج ميشتغلش فا ارجو حد من اللى حملو النسخة ال 32 يطمنى


----------



## egyptsystem (11 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## بسام.م.ب (12 مارس 2014)

أخي الكريم هاني الملف 5 والملف 9 والسيريال غير موجودين يرجى تنويلهم من جديد وجزاك الله خيرا !!


----------



## egyptsystem (12 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (12 مارس 2014)

*AutoCAD_2012_English_Win_32bit.rar*

*AutoCAD_2012_English_Win_32bit.rar
AutoCAD_2012_English_Win_32bit - Download - 4shared - viictor arguello​*


----------



## بسام.م.ب (13 مارس 2014)

أخي العزيز egyptsystem لك جزيل الشكر ولكنني بحاجة لملف برنامج الاوتوكاد 64 bite اذا كان متوفر لديك مع الجيغن والسيريال وجزاك الله خيرا !!


----------



## egyptsystem (13 مارس 2014)

*AutoCAD_2012_64-bit*

*AutoCAD_2012_64-bit
AutoCAD_2012_64-bit - Download - 4shared​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 مارس 2014)

*Autocad 2012 32 64 bit Torrent*

*Autocad 2012 32 64 bit Torrent



جميع نسخ الاتوكاد (الجزء الثانى) - الروابط من رفعى
جميع نسخ الاتوكاد (الجزء الاول) - الروابط من رفعى
​*


----------



## محمدهاردوير (21 مارس 2014)

يا جماعة انا النت عندى بطيئ و بقالى اسبوعين بحمل فى الاوتوكاد 12 ال 32 و الحمد لله نزلت ال8 ملفات و الكراك بس لما باجى افك الضغط بيقلى ان فى ملفات ناقصة او تالفة فى الملف 4 و الخامس و انا معدش عندى ميجات علشان احملو كامل مفيش اى حد له فى الخير يدلنى على حل
هذه رسالة البرنامج عند فك الضغط ! E:\autocadarc12\AutoCAD Architecture 2012 32bit .ARCHI.part04.rar: Packed data CRC failed in AutoCAD Architecture 2012 32bit .ARCHI.exe. The volume is corrupt
! E:\autocadarc12\AutoCAD Architecture 2012 32bit .ARCHI.part05.rar: CRC failed in AutoCAD Architecture 2012 32bit .ARCHI.exe. The file is corrupt
ارجو وجود حل لانى فعلا فعلا فعلا تعبت على ما نزلتهم و ميحس بى غير حد مر بتجربتى فياريت لو حد قبلتو المشكلة ده و قام بحلها من غير استأناف التحميل من جديد يدلنى لانى فعلا محتاج البرنامج و مقدرش احملو من جديد انا بحمل بفلاشة نت و انتو عارفين بقى الزل بتاع اتصالات


----------



## egyptsystem (21 مارس 2014)

*ZwSoft ZWCAD+ 2014 SP1 build 2013.10.25.17150 Torrent*

*ZwSoft ZWCAD+ 2014 SP1 build 2013.10.25.17150 Torrent 
ZwSoft ZWCAD+ 2014 SP1 build 2013.10.25.17150 Torrent - Download - 4shared - HanyEssmat HanyEssmat






l​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 مارس 2014)

*AutoCAD_2012_English_Win_32bit*

*AutoCAD_2012_English_Win_32bit
AutoCAD 2012 x32 by bader200973 - 4shared​*


----------



## محمدهاردوير (21 مارس 2014)

لاء معلش بقى سورى انا مش هقدر احملو تانى و علفكرة الملفات ممكن تكون متحملة زى الفل بس المشكلة من موقع المديافير ده اللى انا وصلتلو بعد بحث طويل و حملت برنامج اسمو PortableRecovery Toolbox for RAR 1.1.8.17.Future هو اللى صلح الملفات المضغوطة و استخرجلى الملف الناتج عنهم و هو كمان للاسف مضغوط فاضطريت اعلجو هو كمان بنفس البرنامج و جارى التجربة و سوف اخبركم بالنتيجة النهائية


----------



## egyptsystem (21 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمدهاردوير (21 مارس 2014)

ده العادى و لا الارك كتشر


----------



## egyptsystem (21 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمدهاردوير (21 مارس 2014)

لو سمحت الاوتوكاد ده AutoCAD_2012_English_Win_32bit.rar اللى انت رفعتو اخيرا ده 2012 العادى و لا المعمارى اقصد يعنى الاركتيتشر لان مش مكتوب انو ارك كتشر زى*AutoCAD Architecture 2012*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 مارس 2014)

*

egyptsystem قال:



AutoCAD_2012_English_Win_32bit
AutoCAD 2012 x32 by bader200973 - 4shared​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الاوتوكاد المعمارى​*


----------



## محمدهاردوير (21 مارس 2014)

*تسلم و الله هدعيلك لانك رديت لانى بحملو و كنت خايف يطلع الاوتوكاد العادى كونت هزعل لانى مش بحملو من عندى من عند ناس طيبيين و مشعاوز اتقل عليهم *


----------



## محمدهاردوير (21 مارس 2014)

بس ده رابط اخر غير الاولانى اللى انا حملت حوالى نصفة و جارى هو ده غير اللى انا بسئلك عليه اللى هوا ده http://dc668.4shared.com/download/B...t.rar?tsid=20140321-190939-fa96a52a&lgfp=2000


----------



## egyptsystem (21 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمدهاردوير (21 مارس 2014)

بس بردك انا قلقان لا يطلع مش معمارى لان الرابط اللى فى المشاركة اللى حضرتك كتبت تحتو المعمارى مختلف عن الرابط بتاع اللى انا كونت بسئلك عليه اللى مش مكتوب تحتو حاجة ارجوك طمنى هو كلو معمارى و لا ايه


----------



## egyptsystem (21 مارس 2014)

*

محمدهاردوير قال:



بس بردك انا قلقان لا يطلع مش معمارى لان الرابط اللى فى المشاركة اللى حضرتك كتبت تحتو المعمارى مختلف عن الرابط بتاع اللى انا كونت بسئلك عليه اللى مش مكتوب تحتو حاجة ارجوك طمنى هو كلو معمارى و لا ايه


أنقر للتوسيع...


أخى الكريم الاوتوكاد معمارى لان المنتدى مدنى​*


----------



## محمدهاردوير (21 مارس 2014)

متقول كده يا اخى دا انا فضلى نص ساعة و اقول انا اصلى بحملو منسعة مسئلتك كده و خلاص قول يا رب يتم التحميل على خير بس انا اللى ملخبطنى ان الروابط مختلفة فقلت اكيد الاولانى عادى و ده اللى انت كتبتلى تحتو معمارى هو المعمارى عموما انت مشكور


----------



## محمدهاردوير (21 مارس 2014)

متبعتلى رابط للريفيت المعمارى 2011 غلبت بحث عن رابط واحد و سريع مش لاقى كلو مجزء بال20 جزء انا بحب احمل رابط واحد بيبقى افضل


----------



## egyptsystem (21 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمدهاردوير (21 مارس 2014)

شوفت حضرتك طلع ظنى فى محلو الاوتوكاد ده عادى انا بعد محملتو بفتح الستب كاتب autocad 2012 المعمارى بيبقى فى بدايت الستب كاتب 
[h=1]AutoCAD Architecture 2012[/h]


----------



## egyptsystem (21 مارس 2014)

*Autodesk.autocad.v2012.win32-iso*

*AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.V2012.WIN32-ISO
AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.V2012.WIN32-ISO​*


----------



## محمدهاردوير (21 مارس 2014)

يا اخى الكريم الاوتوكاد اللى انا عايزو اسمو AutoCAD Architecture 2012 مش auotocad 1012


----------



## egyptsystem (21 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## egyptsystem (21 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## ahamed mohammed (22 مارس 2014)

هل النسخه دي من البرنامج معها السيريال ولا ؟
أرجوا الرد لأني بحمل وخايف بعد ما انتظر وقت التحميل الطوووووويل ماتشتغلش النسخه؟
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## egyptsystem (22 مارس 2014)

*AutoCAD_2012_64-bit*

*AutoCAD_2012_64-bit
النسخة كاملة​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 مارس 2014)

*AutoCAD 2012 win64*

*AutoCAD 2012 win64 
AutoCAD_2012_English_Win_64bit.part1
AutoCAD_2012_English_Win_64bit.part2
xf-a2012-64bits​*


----------



## Mohamed abdien (22 مارس 2014)

عايز مزكرة المهندس عمر في احتراف الاتوكاد cad orders 2

​


----------



## egyptsystem (22 مارس 2014)

*primavera 6 Omar*

*primavera 6 Omar
primavera 6 Omar​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 مارس 2014)

*شروحات المهندس المدنى
MOHAMED ELFIKE - YouTube​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 مارس 2014)

*

Mohamed abdien قال:



عايز مزكرة المهندس عمر في احتراف الاتوكاد cad orders 2​

أنقر للتوسيع...


إعداد مهندس تصميم م. عمر عبدالعزيز 2013 

ملفات الدورة
ملفات الدورة


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA6O3UnM1-iZKILghuz5LvCaeI1Xe9iiR​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 مارس 2014)

*مذكرة الاوتوكاد 2014*

*مذكرة الاوتوكاد 2014​*


----------



## mamyeng (10 أكتوبر 2014)

الف الف شكر على المجهود العظيم ودمتم للجميع بكل الخير


----------

